# Military simplex find.



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2015)

Picked this up today it's a military issue simplex motor bicycle. It's missing some grips and throttle cable and I'm sure some other things. It has the military tag on the block with the matching numbers. What can I get for replacement on these things?


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations Mark nice find. I guess I won't be selling you my Simplex now. DANG!
Anyway attached is the Simplex site.
http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/index.php?action=search
Also Wayne Mahaffey is a supplier for all things Simplex. His address is: 
P.O. Box 655
Trinity Alabama 35673
Phone 256-353-5552
and if you think I'm bad about not having a cell phone, He doesn't even use email!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Dave this thing is awesome.... Wife won't let me have another muscle car so it mopeds


----------



## fatbike (Apr 8, 2015)

Very cool Mark.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, maybe we can work on ours together for real now. I just put some scans in your other thread.


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

Kool find !


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank I'm hooked... After riding my whizzer I want more.. !!!!! I think that hoop is not for oil can't find one with it. Could it be for weapons? Be nice if it was but not crossing my fingers. I notice the motor is  all aluminum.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2015)

Way Kool, happy 4 ya!


----------



## Bada (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome find! Wish mine is complete tho.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2015)

Yours is Very similar to mine, although our wheels and handlebar setups are different. We'll have to get together and discuss your missing parts. You were very lucky to find one with a matching motor. More often than not you'll find a rolling chassis but the motor is missing. Very touchy motors so I've heard.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 8, 2015)

score!


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

Dont let Dave know your address.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks ok Dave but keep your hands in your pockets.  ..... touchy motor? Seems fine spins freely. All aluminum engine is scary.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 9, 2015)

nice did you get it at the swaps? moped power!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a history for this bike.  I saw # 1 bike, the first one off the line when I was in the Smithsonian warehouse.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, I picked it up there it was found in a barn. And hidden in a pile of mopeds. I looked at it and he said the motor was in the trailer it was a military bike.   Yes I'm interested in history of it that would be awesome


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 10, 2015)

nice........there was a real nice one at the swap yesterday too


----------



## mason_man (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice score Mark!

Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks I knew military documented bikes was unusual glad I got it. I'm going to see if I can find out what the side ring was used for.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 10, 2015)

*military*

nice find here is a picture of one at memory lane that harvey had  from bicycle larry


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice I'm stoked. I looked at my tank and I think I see a numeral 2 but I could be imagining it.


----------

